# Gta4 Your system is incompatible with %p



## daysan (Aug 11, 2009)

Guys I am having different problem to other pple.
my system is:
vista sp2, intel(R) Core(TM) 2 duo CPU E4500 @2.20 GHz, 3.00GB, 32 bit

I do have sp1 ok!

but i am still getting this. YOUR SYSTEM IS INCOMPATIBLE WITH %P

I have changed the compatibility of the gta installation to xp sp2 and tried to uncheck it. but both and all still come up with (YOUR SYSTEM IS INCOMPATIBLE WITH %P)

Please Help. Thank you so much.:1angel:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey daysan, welcome to tsf.

Can you list your full system specs?

OS (what version Home Premium ,Ultimate ,etc)
Graphics Card
CPU
RAM
PSU (power supply unit)
Motherboard
HDD


----------



## sitonthis (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm not sure setting the compatibility to XP SP2 would help as you need XP sp3 to run on XP. I've had this on two computers (albeit on Windows 7) and each time just opening the disk and setting the compatibility for setup.exe to Vista SP1 and running the installation straight from setup.exe worked for me.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

GTA 4 requires XP Sp3 or Vista Sp1 to run the game.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Could you post your DirectX log.
- Start > Run > Type *Dxdiag *
- Save all information button and upload the txt file in your next post.

sitonthis is correct make sure you have no exe files on the DVD that has been put into a compatibility mode.


----------



## daysan (Aug 11, 2009)

here you my friends


----------



## daysan (Aug 11, 2009)

some more here thanks.


----------



## daysan (Aug 11, 2009)

here is the saved all the information. thnks

BY THE WAY! I HAVE INSTALLED THIS SAME GAME AND SAME DVD ON THIS SAME PC BEFORE. AND I WORKED FINE BUT JUST THAT I CAN NOT INSTALL AGAIN AFTER I UNINSTALLED AND REINSTALLED THE SAME OS.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Even if you do get this game working it will lag so badly you will not want to play it. YOur system is too slow for it. You need a system with at least a decent 3ghz dual core and a fast graphics card. You should save up to buy a nice custom system and forget getting another Dell.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Make sure you have .NET Framework 3.5 installed. This seems the mostly likely culprit about getting this error on Vista.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FD-AE52-4E35-B531-508D977D32A6&displaylang=en


----------



## daysan (Aug 11, 2009)

oh i do have .net frame work 3.5 installed. but i think there must some other applications that i do not have installed becouse i did use use this game on this computer before i unstalled the factory settting os on this system.


----------

